# My LAN has disappeared... VIRUS..?



## betyouaint (Nov 2, 2004)

Wasn't sure whether this was a network issue or a security issue so have posted a link below...

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f31/solved-my-lan-has-disappeared-virus-168480.html


----------

